# Nesting boxes



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Just curious what does everyone use for a nesting box. My chickens are only a week old but still working on the coop. Just trying to get ideas.
Thx!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband built some out of the leftover wood from framing out the coop. We have 4 for a max of 10 birds. If I need more I'm going to use buckets on their side. I'm also going to look for something that fits into the bottom of the boxes so I can easily take it out, dump, wipe and put back in! My chicks aren't old enough yet but are out in the coop so the boxes are blocked off to discourage them sleeping in them.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have experimented with several different things to use as nestboxes. For my hens which are of a giant breed, LF brahmas, the absolute best thing I've found is extra large, covered kitty litter boxes. A bit pricey to start with, as I paid roughly $9 a piece for them to start with, but they last for years and years and are super easy to clean. My older hens (5+ years old) refuse to use anything but those boxes.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

We use anything that has gone through the paper shredder. Free and we have a lot of it. I am also thinking of useing dried leaves from our poplar trees.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

You can use almost anything for a nesting box. I have seen pails, plastic milk crates. Be creative use your imagination. Here is my watering system just to show you what a little thought can do. Not much in the way of new stuff except the nipples.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

JudyLandauer said:


> We use anything that has gone through the paper shredder. Free and we have a lot of it. I am also thinking of useing dried leaves from our poplar trees.


Whoops! Here I though you asked about what to put IN the nest boxes. We have some made of 5 gallon buckets and others made of plastic nesting containers that i used to display vegetables in from when I had a stand at the local Farmers Market. They sre screwed into the back of the coop wall so an adult chicken won't tip them over.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

We just have 1 big nesting box- my 6 hens share. It pretty big & they make 1 nest & all lay in the same spot.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 6 milk crates the girls love and also an old book shelf that I nailed some boards to the front. I recently squired an old steel shelf from a Resteraunt that I am going to covert.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I use 5 gallon buckets turned in their side with a plank of wood across the bottom. Just high enough so they have to step over it. And it keeps the pine straw and eggs from coming out. My husband just screwed them through the back to the coop and made a "holder" out of natural sticks to ensure they are snug and won't roll. My ladies love it. The ducks are trying claim as their nap beds!


----------



## katbru2012 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use 5 gallon buckets w/pine shavings, the smaller the shaving the better! Cuz it decomposes quicker. & u don't get lice & bugs in the shavings like u do straw & wood boxes, too many places to hide! Yuck! Plastic buckets r easier to clean out & u can drill a few air holes in the end, for air circulation. They like to feel protected, so my ladies luv their buckets! U can even reuse the pine shavings on the coop floor, since they usually don't poop in their nests. Save some money. ") Yea! They even have snap on fronts for the buckets that have little roosting bars on the front & it makes the hole smaller, so some feel safer. Have fun w/ur chickens, they make great t.v.! ")


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I've used three different approaches. When I had 150 community flock, we had two wooden doors that we attached to the wall. We then proceeded to lay boards across the door and make 1 1/2' nesting holes out of old wood. It worked great! 

Second way I have used, we took the 15 gallon drums you get for cleaning fluids and teat dip at farms and cut them in half. We attached them to the wall up off the ground. Put perches out front, and attached a lip onto them so eggies wouldn't roll out. 

Third way we use now, we came across old metal milk crates at an auction and I immediately bid. Turned out to be 25 cents /piece for 30 I think. We used 12 on each side of the coop. Made a connective perch out front of each one. We do put slabs of cardboard on the bottoms thought, as when the girls nestle down in their nest the straw falls right through within three days! Lol 

I've seen all sorts of things used for nesting boxes. From old tool boxes, to cardboard boxes, to storage tubs, any container that's large enough for your hen works!


----------

